# Apprenticeship Question



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, you still have a chance. Yes, you should call and see were you stand at this time.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Remember work is real slow right now in all the trades.

Toronto local out of work date is hovering around Oct 2008


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Expect 6-12 months for an acceptance letter. If there is work in your local you should start next spriong if you scored high on the interview


----------



## winstonWolf (Oct 27, 2009)

So on tuesday I called and they said they haven't made their selection yet. But yesterday (Friday) an employer called and said that the apprenticeship sent them my contact information and wants to meet me in person to talk about the apprenticeship and working for them. He told me to bring my proof of residence. And he said that the apprentices start in January. I haven't received a letter from the apprentiship but it sounds very promising. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

What local did you interview in?


----------



## MOGAL (Nov 18, 2009)

I guess there is no standard protocol.
In my local we were given the apptitude first, then the interview, then the acceptence letter, then the training center gave us the contact information for the employer. It is odd that the employer contacted your first, as the school here always gives the direction.
I waited 5 months before my acceptance letter after the interview, then 3 months to start work and 2 months to start school.


----------

